
Ask HN: Why aren't Paradise Papers discussed more on HN? - q-base
Why are there so few histories related to Paradise Papers on HN? Are people discussing them elsewhere, are they uninteresting, nothing to debate or something forth?
======
brudgers
The discussions,
[https://hn.algolia.com/?utm_source=opensearch&utm_medium=sea...](https://hn.algolia.com/?utm_source=opensearch&utm_medium=search&utm_campaign=opensearch&query=paradise&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=pastMonth&type=story)

------
downvote_me
Because HN is dominated by 'free-trade' proponents to whom Paradise Papers
seem like the natural way of doing business (i.e. taxation is akin to
socialism).

Just watch how they treat this comment now.

~~~
mindcrime
I dunno... my experience has been nearly the opposite. Lately HN seems
dominated by pro big-government / tax-and-spend types who want State
involvement in, and regulation of, pretty much everything.

FWIW, when I had the audacity to say "Taxation is Theft" in one thread on that
topic, my comment was quickly down-voted into oblivion. So don't think HN is
some bastion of libertarianism. Maybe at some time in the past, but not now.

